# Another 100 year old house insulation question



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Pictures and location of the home are going to help here Joseph.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Google "insulation zone map" for the suggested minimum amounts of insulation you should have.
If they installed that insulation with the paper side down I'd just leave it and go over it with blown in insulation if you need more.
Attic needs to be air sealed before adding more insulation.
Air sealing is nothing more then sealing up any gaps around any wiring, plumbing or ceiling fixtures with expanding foam.
In order for a gable vent to work you also need soffit vents.


----------

